# Marine Aquariums > Nano Tanks >  so you think your nano is small

## lost

*Tiny aquarium holds just 10ml of water!*


It brings a whole new meaning to the term 'nano tank'! Measuring just 30 x 24 x 14mm, this aquarium can fit into the palm of your hand  and houses live fish!
Created by Russian artist Anatoly Konenko, this miniature is claimed to be the worlds smallest aquarium 



In 1981 Anatoly Konenko began to pursue the art of micro-miniature and within a short period had invented and mastered the technology of writing on rice, poppy seed, then a human hair. 
Along with his son Stanislas, they now create a whole host of miniature versions from books to fish tanks, ships in bottles and a full chessboard with playing pieces.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=AG4AvV6wz5Q

----------

